# Battery Stowage



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, could anybody tell me if the leisure battery stowed under the long bench seat on a Hymer B584 is the correct place for it?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would have thought that anywhere it fits, or anywhere you want it to fit is the right place. :lol: 
Or as close to where the charger is.

cabby


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a B544, where the original place was under the driver's seat (RHD). I have moved it to under a dinette seat to accomodate two batteries.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anywhere it'll fit provided cabling/grommets/fusing/venting is correct and it cannot move (fixed) or things fall onto it, in a purpose made container is best if space permits.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The Factory fitted postion, on my 2000 RHD B584, is under the passengers seat.

The recommended position for a second battery is under the drivers seat.

Saves a lot of space.


----------

